# Ruby-Horsethief Fire Ban Lifted



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Please spread the word! The fire ban on Ruby-Horsethief has been lifted. Your permit still says no fires are allowed but with the roll-over I have not been able to change it yet. You are allowed to have a fire. Please call our office with any questions, 970-244-3000.

-Alex


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again, right on time for big game rifle season.

Colorado will have zero fire bans to scare away hunters.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

A week of pouring rain is the reason for the fire ban lift, not hunting season.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Alex. I have found the restrictions put in place on Ruby Horsethief to be entirely appropriate. When I was down a couple weeks ago and the rest of Mesa county had lifted their bans the winds in the canyon made the thought of a fire scary. Thanks for applying the restrictions based on the local conditions and not government bureaucracy.


----------

